# Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug



## Michel_Fisherman (23. April 2008)

Hallo. 
Habe für den Sommer einen Angelurlaub nach Kanada geplant und bin gerade dabei, alles in Sachen Transport meiner Ausrüstung klarzumachen.
Allerdings hat sich mir die Frage gestellt, wie ich am einfachsten meine Ruten im Flugzeug transportier und inwieweit ich mich dabei an besondere Richtlinien halten muss, bzw. was und wieviel der zusätliche Transport der Ruten kostet.

Mein Plan bist jetzt ist, dass ich mir Kunstoffrohre im Baumarkt besorge und in diesen dann meine Ruten stoßsicher verpacke, während meine Rollen und mein Zubehör im Koffer verstaut werden.

Wäre dankbar für sämtliche Beiträge und Tips, 
danke im Vorraus, 

Michael


----------



## HarryO. (24. April 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

hallo,

mit so einem rohr hab ich meine angeln auch transportiert, ist super und billig:m. bei den meisten airlines ist sperrgepäck umsonst, musst du aber nochmal nachfragen. das gewicht wird aber zu deinem gepäck dazugezählt und bei überseeflügen kostet jedes kilo übergepäck richtig kohle. ich hab nach teneriffa 10 euro pro kilo übergepäck bezahlt. das handgepäck zählt allerdings nicht mit, da musst du halt ein paar schwere sachen wie rollen usw. mit reinpacken. aber vorsicht mit der angelschnur die lieber im koffer transportieren. hab hier gelesen, daß die jemand vorm flug von der rolle wickeln musste, man könnte ja den piloten damit erwürgen, das ist kein scherz:g.
also, das gepäck zuhause vorm abflug abwiegen, wenn du zuviel übergewicht hast musst du halt schaun was du da lässt und dir am urlaubsort kaufst.

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen
gruß thorsten#h


----------



## BigEarn (25. April 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*



HarryO. schrieb:


> das gewicht wird aber zu deinem gepäck dazugezählt


 
Das ist mir neu. Habe mein Rutentransportrohr bei Fluegen nach Irland, Canada und Neuseeland sowie auf Inlandsfluegen in mehreren Laendern immer als Sportgepaeck aufgegeben und noch nie einen Cent extra zahlen muessen, auch wenn ich 10 kg ueber der Gewichtsgrenze lag. #c


----------



## antonio (25. April 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

wie das gehandhabt wird ist von gesellschaft zu gesellschaft unterschiedlich.
da hilft nur, dich direkt bei deiner gesellschaft zu erkundigen alles andere ist spekulation.
manche linien nehmen rutenrohre umsonst mit bei anderen muß es vorher angemeldet werden usw. usw.

gruß antonio


----------



## HarryO. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu. Habe mein Rutentransportrohr bei Fluegen nach Irland, Canada und Neuseeland sowie auf Inlandsfluegen in mehreren Laendern immer als Sportgepaeck aufgegeben und noch nie einen Cent extra zahlen muessen, auch wenn ich 10 kg ueber der Gewichtsgrenze lag. #c


 
ich bin mit condor geflogen, da kostet sportgepäck bis 30 kg 50€, wenn man es anmeldet. 

das ist sicherlich von gesellschaft zu gesellschafft verschieden.


----------



## Andre´ (29. April 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

Ja das kann ich nur bestätigen. Bisher konnte ich meine Angelruten als Sportgepäck ohne Aufpreis abgeben. Ich hab aber vernommen, dass ab Oktober  es z.B bei der Air Berlin 20 € Zuschlag pro Linie kostet.
Also mach Dich schlau, das ist besser.


Mein absoluter Tipp ist ein Plano Ruten Transport Rohr. Meins hatt 80€ gekostet und ist einfach genial (Ausziehbar auf über 2m und absolut unkaputtbar).

Lg

Opi


----------



## Roosterfish (29. April 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

Hallo Michel,

das mit dem Rohr aus dem Baumarkt ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe u. a. auch so ein Teil für eine spezielle Rute. Achte aber darauf, daß es stabil genug ist, denn die Airlines gehen nicht besonders zimperlich damit um. Am besten, Du steckst die Ruten vorher einzeln in Futterale und dann ins Transportrohr. Empfehlenswert ist auch ein Schraubverschluß an einem Rohrende.
Alternativ kann ich Dir das Bazooka - Transportrohr von Flambeau empfehlen. Das benutze ich üblicherweise und nimmt jede Menge Ruten auf. Außerdem ist es längenverstellbar.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja Deinen Händler fragen. Mein Händler leiht solche Transportrohre gegen geringe Gebühr aus.

Roosterfish


----------



## Tortugaf (30. April 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

Mir haben Sie mal so ein Rohr mit drei neuen Angeln zerbrochen,ich habe aber den Verlust ersetzt bekommen.Gut ist wenn man Zahlungsbelege hat.G.Tortugaf:vik:


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

Hi,

vom Gewicht her solltest du keine Probleme bekommen, denn nach Kanada sind üblicherweise 2 x 23 kg frei.

Aufpassen musst du allerdings mit der Anzahl der Gepackstücke. Wenn du mehr als 2 einchecken willst, kanns Ärger geben.

Zum Rohr hat Roosterfish alles gesagt. Besser Schraubverschluss als irgenwelche kantigen Metallscharniere verwenden. 

Happy trip!

Markus


----------



## ZiggyStardust (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

Bin ketztes Jahr mit Condor geflogen...
Gepäckgrenze war 40kg pro Person. Mein Rohr haben se umsonst mitgenommen.
War komplett unproblematisch...
Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## bastelberg (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Transport der Angelruten per Flugzeug*

Hi all,
fliege im July auch nach Amiland in den Urlaub. Nehm natürlich auch Angelzeugs mit, da die Montagen in Florida nicht so doll sind. Hab mir von meinem Kumpel vor 2 Wo die Bazuka besorgen lassen, bei Wal-Mart für $ 30, umgerechnet 20 Euronen. Kostet hier so um die 100 €. Hinzu benutze ich zum letzten Mal meine Laubenpieperbastellei ( siehe Bild) :vik:. lasse das Teil dann da und flieg mit meiner Bazuka zurück. Als Sportgepäck natürlich, was ja noch frei ist, aber wie zuvor schon geschrieben bei AIR Berlin ab Oktober für 20 €. Ist dann nur noch eine Frage der Zeit wann die anderen nachziehen.
Na denn viel Spass in Kanada und Petri Heil


----------

